# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ?

## kscastaneda

Estimados poco a poco compartire materiales referente a fisiología vegetal con experiencias vividas en campo y en diferentes cultivos, espero les sea de utilidad el presente aporte. 
Toda fuente de nitrógeno se tiene que convertir en aminoacidos para moverse y ser aprovechado por las plantas. Cuando hay muchas condiciones de nubosidad la transpiración disminuye y por tanto la transformación entre otros del nitrógeno en aminoacidos. Cuando tengan cualquier problema en campo apliquen aminoacidos. Les recomiendo dos muy buenos por mi experiencia : 
DELFAN PLUS 250 ml/cil  (el papa de todos los demás aminoacidos ACIDO GLUTAMICO)
AMINOSTIM 250 ml/cil (con aminogramma establecido. 
Que tal si transformamos la materia organica en aminoacidos, más adelante les explicaré como, se me bajo la bateria. 
Saludos.Temas similares: MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------


## Javier R

Que buen tema Ing. Carlos, permitame hacerle una pregunta: ¿cuales son las fuentes nitrogenadas que se transforman más rápido en aminoácidos?
  Salu2

----------


## kscastaneda

La ruta que siguen es Nitrato, nitrito, amonio, acido glutamico, asparatato, asparagina, todos los demás aminoacidos, proteinas y acidos nucleicos, estructuras vegetales.
Por lo que podemos concluir que las fuentes que más rápido se transforman en aminoacidos y estan a la vista son las más cercanas al acido glutamicos amonio, nitrito y nitrato. 
La materia organica la podemos transformar en aminoacidos al descomponerla por fermentación antes solo haciamos descomposición por oxidación; por fermentación se hace empleando MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES como las de EM-1 y EM-COMPOST. 
saludos,

----------


## MAXSHEVA

Les recomiendo el nitroplus(nitrogeno aminico) es muy excelente  ahorra energia para convertirse rapidamente en aminoacidos 
saludos

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

HOLA  
Ing. Castañeda estube revisando algo sobre fisiologia del fruto (en general) quisiera aprender algo mas de fisiologia del fruto del tomate.... por lo visto ud tiene mucha experi en tomate a ver si me puede ayudar lo que se busca en tomate es TAMAÑO, FIRMEZA Y BRILLO ...
bueno me gustaria empezar por niveles de fertilizacion en etapa de floracion.... 
tambien he revisado que responde muy bien al raleo de fruto ..... 
niveles de absorcion de fertilizantes en desarrillo de fruto .... 
agracias por la atencion  
atte  
ruben zorrilla

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Ruben mucho gusto,  a ver : 
Como todo cultivo en su crecimiento y desarrollo juega un papel  importante el clima, suelo y caracteristicas geneticas. Las bajas  temperaturas ahunado con un desarrollo vegetativo abundante retardan la  floración; es decir como dicen algunos se envicia la planta se va en  follaje y esto repercute en la fecundación. La coloración del fruto se  debe al efecto de la traslocación. 
El calcio juega un papel importantisimo este da mas vida post cosecha,  firmeza al fruto. Te recomiendo Calmax 10 bolsas/ha al fondo de surco o  con la 1ra fertilización, luego del cuaje foliarmente Max Calcio Boro a  dosis de 1 lt/cil junto con su aminoacido. 
El fosforo, potasio te da un brillo excelente. Prueba con 700 a 1kg de  Triada foliar 0-32-43 con aplicaciones cada 10 días hasta completar en  total 8 kg/ha.
La fertilización en potasio debe estar complementada a mas tardar entre los 15 y 30 días de iniciado el floreado. 
Para incrementar el tamaño pueden lograrlo con aplicación de aminoacidos  con contenido alto de acido glutamico como DELFAN PLUS a razón de  300ml/cil + Triada quel balance de menores a dosis de 300g/cil. Tres  aplicaciones al inicio de cuajado de fruto con intervalo de 12 a 15 días  a partir que los primeros tomates tienen el tamaño de una canica.  Particularmente no recomendaría aplicar trihormonales o en su lugar es  mejor bihormonal sin giberelina a base de Citoquininas + Auxinas, en el  mercado Koyllor a razón de 500ml/cil al día siguiente de la 1ra cosecha  solo una aplicación. 
En terrenos arenosos hay problemas de deficiencia de microelementos  puedes colocar Triada quel balance de menores o tradecorp Az a dosis de  1kg/ha inyectado vía sistema o 250g/cil vía foliar. 
Espero haber satisfecho tu inquietud. 
Cordial saludo, 
Pd.: Tengo que ir la otra semana al Santa - Chimbote tal vez podamos quedar para visitar tus campos.

----------


## jesa

Hola a todos. 
En caso de aplicar Activol para incrementar tamaño al fruto en tomate, que efectos secundarios puede ocasionar?? 
Atte.

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

HOLA CARLOS, GRACIAS POR RESPONDER  
BUENOS DATOS QUE SEGURO MUCHAS PERSONAS VAN A VALORAR.  
BUENO, UNA VEZ EMPEZADO EL TEMA QUISIERA DECIR QUE EL CALCIO ES MUY IMPORTANTE, MUY SIMILAR A UN NPK A LOS AMIGOS QUE INICIAN EN UN PROYECTO AGRICOLA CONSIDEREN MUCHO A ESTE ELEMEMTO PUES SU VALOR SE APRECIA en FORMACION Y CALIDAD DE FRUTO (PARTE DE LA PLANTA QUE SE COMERCIALIZA) 
AMIGO CARLOS, HE VISTO EXPERIENCIAS EN LA APLICACION DE CALCIO DE VARIAS MANERAS. 
POR EXAMPOL; A UNO DE LOS LADOS DE LOS SURCOS COMO FUENTE NITRATO DE CALCIO, YESO AGRICOLA Y AL OTRO LADO EL NPK. 
OTRAS MANERAS MEDIANTE LA APLICACION DE CALCIO UNA VEZ A LA SEMANA EN SISTEMA DE RIEGO A GOTEO.  
Y LA OTRA VIA FOLIAR HE TENIDO BUENOS RESULTADOS CON PRODUCTOS DE LA LINEA FERTITEC   
Mi consulta seria que opina ud de la aplicacion semanal de calcio. 
y como se comporta el calcio en un sistema hidroponico,  
Que demanda de ca tiene una tm de tomate  
Carlos me da mucho que ud colabore en el crecimineto de este forum y da mucha satisfacion encontrar respuesta a una incognita en el correo e mail.  
carlos.  buen dia   
atte  
ruben

----------


## kscastaneda

*CALCIO : SUSTENTO CIENTIFICO PARA SU USO* *
  Por: Ing. Walter Carlos De Kristov Castañeda Vásquez.
Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo - Lambayeque - Perú.*   *INTRODUCCION*
  El calcio es absorbido por las plantas en su forma catiónica Ca++ y es parte constituyente de las sales en la solución del suelo. En el interior de la planta es un elemento poco móvil interviniendo en la forma de los _pectatos_ de calcio de la laminilla media de las células que intervienen en el proceso de absorción de los elementos. El calcio forma sales con los ácidos orgánicos e inorgánicos del interior de las células regulando la presión osmótica de la misma. Interviene en la formación de la _lecitina_, que es el fosfolípido importante en la membrana celular, siendo un factor importante en la permeabilidad de estas membranas. 
  Igualmente actúa en la división mitótica de las células, en el crecimiento de los meristemos y en la absorción de nitratos (Rodríguez, 1992).  *SÍNTESIS DE LA PARED CELULAR Y DIVISIÓN CELULAR.*
  El aumento de tamaño de la célula durante el proceso de división celular conlleva una nueva síntesis de pared celular que, de algún modo, debe añadirse a la pared preexistente sin pérdida de la integridad estructural. 
  Según Lincoln Taiz y Eduardo Zeiger en su libro de Fisiología Vegetal -Universidad Jaume : 
  Los iones Ca++ se utilizan en las síntesis de novo de la pared celular, sobre todo de la lámina media, que separa las células recién divididas. También participa en la formación del huso mitótico durante la división celular. El calcio se necesita para el funcionamiento normal de las membranas celulares y esta implicado, como segundo mensajero, en gran número de respuestas vegetales a señales hormonales y ambientales (Sanders y col. 1999). En su función como segundo mensajero, el calcio se puede unir a la calmodulina, una proteína que se encuentra en el citosol de las células vegetales. El complejo calcio-calmodulina parece estar implicado en la regulación de un gran número de procesos metabólicos.
  Los síntomas característicos de la carencia de calcio incluyen la necrosis de regiones meristemáticas jóvenes, como los extremos de la raíz o de las hojas jóvenes, donde la división celular y la formación de las paredes celulares son mucho más rápidas. La necrosis en plantas de crecimiento lento puede estar precedida por una clorosis general y la curvatura hacia abajo (en forma de gancho) de las hojas jóvenes.
  Las hojas jóvenes también pueden aparecer deformadas. Si se examina el sistema radical de una planta con carencia de calcio, éste puede presentar un color marrón, ser corto y muy ramificado. Se puede producir un raquitismo grave cuando las regiones meristemáticas de la planta mueren prematuramente.    **  *SOBRE EL CALCIO Y SU RELACION CON LAS CELULAS,  LA MITOSIS Y OTROS PROCESOS FISIOBIOQUIMICOS.* 
  La fracción principal de este este Ca++ en las paredes celulares o en las vacuolas y organelos como sales de ácidos orgánicos, fosfato o fitato y puede ser especialmente alta en plantas sintetizadoras de oxalato. El oxalato de calcio, es un producto insoluble que se deposita en la vacuola, esto constituye quizás una función antitóxica. El calcio es un componente de la lámina media, donde cumple una función cementante como pectato cálcico. El Ca++ tiene la función de impedir daños a la membrana celular, evitando el escape de sustancias intracelulares, cumpliendo un papel estructural al mantener la integridad de la membrana. Es curioso constatar que, ciertas algas y hongos parecen no tener necesidad de calcio o a menos que el calcio no actúe sino como un oligoelemento. Se piensa que el calcio actúa como un regulador de la división y extensión celular, a través de la activación de una proteína modulada por Ca++ (calmodulina). 
  El calcio parece actuar modulando la acción de todas las hormonas vegetales, regulando la germinación, el crecimiento y senescencia. Retarda la senescencia y abscisión de hojas y frutos. El ión calcio juega un papel importante en el desarrollo vegetal y regulación metabólica; un aumento en la concentración del calcio citoplasmático, activa la enzima 1,3 B-glucan sintetasa, situada en la membrana plasmática, dando lugar a la formación de callosa. 
  El ión calcio libre, se reconoce actualmente como un regulador intracelular importante de numerosos procesos bioquímicos y fisiológicos. El modo de acción del calcio sobre mecanismos que depende de Ca++, se puede resumir en tres partes:
  1) La concentración citoplásmica de Ca++ libre es baja (menos de un micromol) y esta bajo control metabólico; 2) La concentración de calcio citoplasmática puede ser regulada por varias señales intra o extracelular; 3) El calcio citoplasmático se une a proteínas receptoras (calmodulinas), que son activadas y capaces de modificar enzimas, otras actividades metabólicas como la mitosis, el crecimiento del ápice, la corriente citoplasmática, la germinación de las esporas inducida por los fitocromos, la formación de yemas en los musgos causada por la citoquinina, la secreción de la alfa amilasa estimulada por la giberelina y el transporte polar de AIA. Ciertas actividades enzimáticas dependen de una calmodulina regulada por calcio, como son la NAD kinasa (citoplasma), NAD kinasa (membrana externa mitocondrial), NAD kinasa (membrana externa del cloroplasto), Ca++ + Mg++ + ATPasa (membrana plasmática), kinasas proteicas (soluble y unida a membranas). Se puede concluir que el calcio actúa como un segundo mensajero en bioregulación, vía calmodulina, regulada por calcio. 
  El calcio es un elemento estructural en la planta ya que constituye la lámina media, las paredes y membranas de la célula y, además, participa en la división y extensión celulares, influye en la compartimentalización de la célula, modula la acción de hormonas y señales, estabiliza la pared y membrana, y contribuye al equilibrio iónico de la célula (Marschner, 1986). 
  Para la compartimentalización de la célula, la distribución del calcio se da según la cantidad de iones Ca2+ absorbidos por la raíz. Cuando hay una buena absorción, la mayor proporción de calcio total está en la lámina media, seguido por las membranas, los organelos y por último el citosol. Las concentraciones en el citosol son de 0,1 a 0,2 μM, mientras que en los vacuolos se encuentra 105 veces más, en el cloroplasto presenta un rango de 6,5  a 15 nM y en el estroma 2,4 a 6,3 μM (Marschner, 1986). 
  En el apoplasto las concentraciones son más altas que en cualquier otro organelo, lo cual es lógico al saber que es la vía en donde este elemento se mueve mejor a través de toda la planta (White, 1998); sin embargo, el Ca2+ no se encuentra libre en el apoplasma sino que está unido en un 51% a pectatos, 27% al agua soluble, 17% a fosfatos, 4% a oxalatos y 1% en forma residual (Marschner, 1986). 
  Las concentraciones bajas de calcio en el citosol se dan porque las membranas tienen una baja permeabilidad al elemento (Marschner, 1986), lo cual es importante porque actúa como mensajero secundario dado por estímulos externos, inducen respuestas fisiológicas y permite el flujo del Ca2+ hacia todas las células de la planta (Sanders _et al_., 2002; White, 2001). Cuando las concentraciones de calcio libre en el citosol aumentan, la acción de las membranas es remover este elemento hacia el apoplasma o acumulado en los organelos por medio de bombas de Ca-ATPasa, manteniendo así concentraciones bajas en el citosol. Las diferentes concentraciones de calcio en el citoplasma y apoplasma permite que haya diferenciación entre cada uno de ellos y, por ende, la compartimentalización (Marschner, 1986). 
  Otra de las funciones del calcio es generar estabilización de la pared y las membranas celulares mediante su interacción con el ácido péptico que está entre la pared celular y la lámina media. Esta reacción genera el pectato de calcio o pectinas, las cuales confieren estabilidad e integridad a la pared celular y, en general, a todos los tejidos de la planta (Salisbury y Ross, 1994) que a menudo son degradadas por la poligaracturonasa generando una desintegración de la pared celular. El calcio también inhibe drásticamente la acción de la poligaracturonasa, porque los niveles altos de calcio en el apoplasma de las células generan mayor proporción de pectatos y así mayor resistencia a la desintegración de las paredes (Marschner, 1986; Romeis _et al_., 2001; García, 2001; Uhm _et al_., 2002). 
  En las membranas, el calcio cumple un rol estabilizador gracias a los grupos fosfato y carboxilo de los fosfolípidos y a proteínas de la superficie de la membrana. Deficiencias de este elemento ocasionan la desintegración de todos los componentes de estas, principalmente los cuerpos lipídicos
  (Salisbury y Ross, 1994). Otras de sus funciones en la membrana son regular el flujo de solutos e inhibir el escape de los mismos del citoplasma al apoplasto u organelos así como proteger bajo condiciones de estrés (Marschner, 1986; White, 2000).  
  Este elemento influye en el crecimiento radical por su participación en la división y extensión de las células que componen este sistema, por tanto, una disminución o ausencia de calcio en la solución del suelo conduce a un detenimiento del crecimiento de las raíces. Cuando el Ca que está unido a las pectinas del apoplasto se desprende por acción de las auxinas, los iones Ca2+ quedan libres y activan canales en la membrana que permiten la entrada de solutos y, por consiguiente, la extensión celular (Sanders _et al_., 2002). Cuando se inicia la entrada de solutos en la célula, los iones Ca2+ también entran generando un aumento del calcio citoplasmático (Cacit), el cual permite que se genere la síntesis de precursores que conducen a la secreción de calcio al apoplasma y a los organelos (White, 2000; Thuleau _et al_., 1998); esta secreción se da mediante vesículas en la pared celular, las cuales también están constituidas por calcio, y cuya función es mantener la polarización de la célula y no permitir la entrada de iones e inhibidores de crecimiento en sentido basípeto (Marschner, 1986). 
  El equilibrio iónico y la osmorregulación también son controlados por el calcio. En los vacuolos es donde se almacena la mayor proporción de Ca2+, lo cual contribuye al balance entre cationes y aniones orgánicos e inorgánicos de la célula. Cuando se aumentan los niveles de calcio en el citoplasma, muchos de estos aniones se precipitan al vacuolo en forma de oxalatos de calcio permitiéndose así mantener una osmorregulación de la célula (Kordyum, 2003; Griffiths y Parry, 2002).  
  El movimiento estomatal también es regulado por el Ca ya que en las células guardas este ión actúa como mensajero secundario al inducir señales de respuesta por medio del ácido abscisico (ABA) cuya acción depende de la cantidad de calcio entrante a las células guardas. Según White (2000) y Grabov y Blatt (1998), la entrada de Ca2+ y ABA a través de la membrana genera una hiperpolarización de la célula al aumentarse las concentraciones de Cacit; este aumento produce una respuesta en el cierre de los estomas, pues se induce la salida de iones de potasio y cloro al apoplasma y vacuolas donde finalmente las células pierden turgencia reduciendo la apertura del ostíolo (Evans _et al.,_ 2001; White, 2000). 
  La señalización del calcio en la planta, una de las funciones más estudiada, ocurre porque la inducción de señales se da por estímulos en la planta que pueden activar canales de calcio en las membranas, incrementando así la entrada de Ca2+ en el citoplasma (Bush, 1995). La entrada de iones Ca2+ ocasiona un aumento del Cacit y este, a su vez, genera cascadas de respuesta, por lo cual se le denomina “mensajero secundario” (Sanders _et al_., 2002; Giraudat, 1995). 
  Según Yang y Poovaiah (2003) las señales recibidas en la membrana son transmitidas por el calcio que hay en el retículo endoplasmático y el vacuolo hacia unas proteínas del citoplasma llamadas calmodulinas (CaM) y proteínas dependientes de Ca-kinasas (CDPK). Las CaM siempre están unidas a cuatro iones de Ca2+, por tanto, la concentración de Ca2+ en el citoplasma determina una mayor o menor acción de las proteínas ante cualquier tipo de señal (Marschner, 1986). Cuando los iones de Ca2+ se ubican sobre la membrana plasmática se inicia la señalización y se activan canales de calcio que permiten la entrada o salida de dicho catión además del potasio y cloro; este tipo de canales también se presentan en los vacuolos, retículo endoplasmático, cloroplasto y núcleo (White y Davenport, 2002; Grabov y Blatt, 1998; White, 2000; Sanders _et al_., 2002). Algunas de las funciones principales que tienen estos canales es mantener la polarización de las células, permitir el intercambio catiónico con otros elementos e inducir una reacción a diferentes estímulos, especificándose una reacción diferente a cada tipo de canal (Kordyum, 2003; White y Davenport, 2002; Thuleau _et al_., 1998). 
  En la membrana celular se distinguen diferentes tipos de canales de calcio, entre los cuales se incluyen los que activan la hiperpolarización, activadores de la depolarización, canales mecano-sensitivos, de cationes incentivados por voltaje (VIC), de cationes rectificadores de salidas (KORC o NORC) y rectificadores de mensajeros secundarios (Sanders _et al_., 2002; White, 1998).  
  Los canales activadores de la depolarización generan señales primitivas universales y son los que activan todos los demás canales al recibir el estímulo (Thuleau _et al_., 1998). Los activadores de la hiperpolarización permiten la entrada de Ca2+ en células de la raíz, lo que genera la división y elongación de las células de este sistema (Evans _et al._, 2001; White, 2000; Grabov y Blatt, 1998). Los canales mecano-sensitivos permiten la regulación del turgor de las células y determinan la alometría, expansión celular y morfogénesis. Los KORK
  controlan la salida de iones de Ca2+ teniendo propiedades de autorregulación (White, 2000). Los canales VIC mantienen constante las concentraciones del Cacit por cargas de voltaje y los canales activadores de mensajeros secundarios participan principalmente en respuestas de defensa (Yang y Poovaiah, 2003; White y Davenport, 2002; Uhm_, et al_., 2002; Thuleau _et al_., 1998).  *SOBRE EL INGRESO EN LA PLANTA Y SU DISTRIBUCION EN LA MISMA*  *ABSORCIÓN Y MOVIMIENTO DEL CALCIO EN LA PLANTA*
  El calcio es absorbido por la planta en forma de ión Ca2+.
  El calcio presenta una alta densidad de carga neta en su superficie, lo que le permite unirse a las moléculas de agua, es decir, como ión hidratado se absorbe con más lentitud que un catión monovalente (Salisbury y Ross, 1994; White y Davenport, 2002), por lo cual la entrada de Ca2+ a la célula es exclusivamente por medio de canales en la membrana. 
  Según White (2001) el movimiento del calcio en la raíz se da primero por vía apoplasto hasta llegar a las células endodermales y cuando los iones de Ca2+ no pueden superar la barrera física de la endodermis por dicha vía, entran a las células por medio de canales que les permiten continuar el trayecto hasta el xilema; sin embargo, la movilidad a través del simplasto sigue siendo restringida por las concentraciones bajas de Cacit, inhibiendo así las corrientes citoplasmáticas de dicho catión (Thuleau _et al_., 1998). 
  En la raíz, la permeabilidad de las células endodermales al Ca2+ varía según el estado de maduración que presenten.
  Estados inmaduros son muy permeables al paso de Ca2+, pero en la medida en que haya acumulación de polímetros de suberina alifática, lignina y carbohidratos en el interior de las paredes circundantes de las células se genera una baja permeabilidad al calcio y otros solutos (White, 2001); así, el máximo reparto del calcio hacia el xilema se da en la zona apical de la raíz.  
  Cuando el elemento ya ha sido absorbido por las raíces es transportado hacia las hojas en el interior de la planta a lo largo de la corriente de transpiración a través de los vasos xilemáticos (Salisbury y Ross, 1994). Así, el proceso para que el calcio pueda moverse mejor en el xilema es el intercambio con grupos moleculares cargados negativamente, como las pectinas y ligninas (Cardona, 2002). 
  El movimiento del calcio en la planta se da exclusivamente por la corriente xilemática desde las raíces hacia órganos como las hojas y frutos. Las hojas, en comparación con los frutos, presentan una mayor tasa de transpiración y, por tanto, la llegada de Ca2+ es mayor en dichos tejidos y menor en los frutos (Marschner, 1986). El porcentaje de calcio que llega al fruto ocurre, principalmente, durante las primeras etapas de crecimiento, lo cual corresponde al periodo en que el xilema es el principal proveedor de agua y solutos (Segura, 2003; Clover, 1991). En la medida en que el fruto se desarrolla, los conductos floemáticos de dicho órgano aumentan con respecto a los xilemáticos y el suministro de nutrientes se da principalmente por la savia floemática (Marschner, 1986; Clover, 1991); por esta razón se afirma que el fruto es el órgano de la planta que se desarrolla en el menor tiempo y en muchos casos la demanda de calcio no alcanza a ser suplida durante la expansión celular (Cardona, 2002).  
  Trabajos realizados en tomate (Clover, 1991; Cardona, 2002) demuestran que la distribución del calcio dentro del fruto no es uniforme por la distribución de la relación xilema/floema y la tasa de expansión del fruto. En banano, la mayor tasa de expansión del fruto se da en la zona más curvada de los dedos (longitud interna) que es precisamente donde primero se manifiesta un bronceado rojizo atribuido a las deficiencias de calcio, desorden que recibe el nombre “mancha de madurez” (Segura, 2003; Williams _et al.,_ 1990; Daniells, 1985; Williams _et al_., 1988).  *SOBRE EL CALCIO Y EL MEJOR APROVECHAMIENTO DEL NITROGENO* 
  El calcio aumenta la absorción de amonio, potasio y fósforo, estimula la fotosíntesis y aumenta el tamaño de las partes comerciables de la planta. La aplicación de calcio soluble con urea también promueve un uso eficiente del nitrógeno, lo que mejora los aspectos económicos de la producción y reduce la  contaminación del medio ambiente por nitrógeno. (Sam E. Feagley y Lloyd B. Fenn). 
  Cuando se aplica calcio soluble adicional con el fertilizante, éste reduce el pH de la banda fertilizante y, de esta manera, su toxicidad. Si se agrega más calcio del que requiere la precipitación, esto estimula la absorción de amonio por las plantas. El agregar calcio suplementario ha acelerado hasta en un 100% la velocidad con que las plantas absorben el amonio. A medida que parte del amonio se convierte en nitrato, el calcio previamente precipitado se vuelve a solubilizar gradualmente, aumentando la concentración del calcio soluble disponible que aumenta el rendimiento. 
  El aumento en la capacidad de absorción de amonio causado por el calcio tiene resultados interesantes. La fotosíntesis aumenta y la planta absorbe cantidades mayores de dióxido de carbono del aire, lo que aumenta los componentes orgánicos básicos de la planta. Cuando las plantas absorben más amonio, queda menos nitrógeno en la tierra y queda sujeto a la filtración. Además, las plantas guardan el exceso de nitrógeno que absorben y lo utilizan para estimular el crecimiento durante toda la temporada. En experimentos, el zacate bermuda y el “ryegrass” mostraron este efecto con retoños más densos y más oscuros (fotosíntesis por la clorofila) durante toda la temporada. Tal vez el efecto más beneficioso de aplicar calcio con amonio sea que las plantas cambian sus patrones normales de deposición de reservas de energía (carbohidratos, metabolitos).  *RESPUESTAS A PREGUNTAS :*
* Considero que el calcio debe ser aplicado caso de fertirriego semanalmente mientras más fraccionado mejor esto de prefencia aplicarlo durante los primeros meses de vida del cultivo y luego foliarmente con Maxflow calcio, Triada calcio, Aminocab, Max Calcio Boro, etc.
* En un sistema hidroponico tendrías que tener presente la relación con el fosforo y potasio para evitar bloqueos.
* El tomate Dominator necesita entre 80 a 100 und de calcio/ha. 
Particularmente considero el calcio muy importante en todo proceso productivo agricola y sea cual sea la fuente apliquen calcio. 
Cordialmente,

----------


## bcordova

El tema es muy interesante y complejo, que opinarias sobre incorporar la broza del espárrago pasando una desbrozadora y luego aplicar Bachton.
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues no he tenido la experiencia con ese producto, creo que no estaría mal; aunque tengo referencias que en Huaraz en una empresa grande hicieron una comparación en descomposición de residuos de rosas picadas y materia orgánica y los microorganismos eficaces EM.Compost obtuvieron de lejos los mejores resultados tanto en calidad bionutricional como en costos; me atrevería ir más allá y evaluemos los ingredientes activos y otras consideraciones : 
INGREDIENTE ACTIVO:  BACTHON contiene Azospirillum brasilense, Azotobacter chrococcum, Lactobacillus  acidophilus y Saccharomyces cerevisae = 4 especies.   
INGREDIENTE ACTIVO: Microorganismos eficaces EM.COMPOST contiene 4 generos que trabajan en sinergía y en total 80 especies de microorganismos efectivos o eficaces, nadie en el mundo ha podido unir tantos microorganismos efectivos ni copiar la tecnología del Dr. Teruo Higa - Japón. En más de 180 países se comercializa y ya tienen 25 años en el mercado mundial sin competencia eficaz. Los microorganismos eficaces EM.1, EM.COMPOST y EM.AGUAS cuentan con certificación orgánica CONTROL UNION PERU SAC.   
Por lo demás habría que hacer las pruebas y evaluar pues no solo se trata de descomponer aceleradamente, sino fermentativa y no oxidativamente y que el producto final no contenga patogenos y esto no solo se elimina con la temperatura generada, sino también con microorganismos especializados para tal fin.  
Saludos, si trabajas o conoces a alguien de Serfi me interesaría una reunión para temas varios.   
Conozco algunos de sus productos que son muy buenos como el BB5, Glyfo 4, Phyton entre otros.

----------


## comegato

Ing. Castañeda. que piensa de la MELAZA de caña como fuente completa y basica de aminoacidos???

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola comegato, al hablar de aminoácidos hablamos que la obtención de estos se logra a partir de proteínas al hidrolizarse con enzima; la melaza de caña tiene 4% de proteína es bajo; pero lo bueno es que la fracción nitrogenada es altamente soluble estando constituída en un 50% aminoácidos y 50% por nitrógeno no proteico. Ni que decir que la proporción de aminoácidos esenciales es muy baja. Lo que si la melaza es rica en calcio y magnesio.  
Si deseas te puedo vender un proceso para obtener aminoácidos de más concentración, me escribes a biofertil@live.com y puedas montar un negocio rentable y duradero. Whats app +51979908400

----------


## Maria Guerin

Le ofrecemos préstamos a toda persona capaz de reembolsar Para obtener un préstamo, basta con ponerse en contacto con nosotros sobre nuestra dirección profesional: mariaguerinfinancier@gmail.com

----------


## Maria Guerin

Ofrece dos días finanzas
Ofrecemos préstamos a cualquier persona capaz de pagar 
Necesita dinero urgente para pagar sus deudas, hacer planes para pagar un coche, hacer una inversión; Podemos ayudarle a encontrar su
La sonrisa, incluso si su banco.
Háganos saber su financiera necesita y se reunirá en dos días.
Para obtener un préstamo, simplemente en contacto con nosotros en nuestra dirección:    mariaguerinfinancier@gmail.com

----------


## Maria Guerin

Crédito minorista resulta ser la solución para obtener un préstamo. Para asegurarse de que un mañana mejor, le ofrecemos nuestros servicios. 
Además, operamos en varias áreas que incluyen: 
-Préstamo financial 
-Préstamos bienes raices 
-Préstamo inversión
-Coche lista
-Consolidación de deuda
-Línea de crédito
-Segunda hipoteca
-Rescate de crédito
-Préstamo personal 
La tasa de interés anual es del 3%. 
Para obtener un préstamo, simplemente en contacto con nosotros:    mariaguerinfinancier@gmail.com

----------

